# My Piranha Center



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is my piranha center, about 270 US gallons of water in our living room:










Bottom tanks, from left to right:

About 2 weeks old babies rbp's...









Wriglers, it's hard to say the number...









About 3 months old babies...









And about 5 weeks old babies









And pics named "eating each others at 2 weeks size"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I like your main tank. These little guys often have eyes bigger then their stomachs dont they?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice set up , what do you do with the babies after they grow up?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY nice, functional setup!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice setup, and nursery!


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome setup! loving the plants


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

love the aquascape


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Did Pedro compensate you for that bump?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

very nifty setup and P's you have....Thats a junkload of wigglers there


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Tnx 2 all my friends...it would be better! You'll c...


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

is that the tank you are breeding them in? awsome set up!


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yup, that's the "breeding tank"


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Hell yeah man that's sweet! I really like your big tank!








We only have 180 gallons in our living room...







LOL


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Is very nice. Good babys


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Very nice setup


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

.....







.....


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Smart set up, tank scapings beautiful.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha with planted tank are my favorite!...nice work and well done.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

WoW Alex!!!! What are you planning to do with all those piranha????.

Are you selling them?.... I wouldnt bet money on this but you may be the first to breed piranha in eastern europe......

Cheers.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

You can bet my friend... When will you come to us? I saw on facebook that you travel in Europe, you will delight in Belgrade. I told you, you do not need the money for a hotel, you will be my guest!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^ Geee, Thanks a lot man I certainly would take your invitation into acconut.

As a matter of fact I would like to travel to some countries in eastern europe such as Rumania (Want to go to Dracula's forest and Castle) and maybe that place I mentioned you before called Dubrovnik, but who knows when cause now a days I dont have money nor time to make the travel, even if I dont spend in hotel at Belgrade I would need to pay for plane tickets and food.

Anyway as soon as I could go ther I'll let you know, maybe we can met there and have some drinks watching and talking about piranha!!!.

Cheers.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

You don't need money 4 the food!!! Only few sandwiches for the trip.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks man really appreciate it!.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

5 rbps:


















about 100 rbps:


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

the very first pic...take a look all the way to the right with the red with his mouth open...lol sweeeet


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful! Tank looks awesome. Great coloration on the juvies! Awesome pics!


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome setup man! I'm jealous.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

My piranha babies r not babies anymore








But I'm proud of what they look like








And here u will find the answer for "how to keep a young fish with an adult". The point is in plexiglass barrier 










And some pics of my babies..





































And this is a pic from fishing...thats me with my catch, Cyprinus carpio...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish Alexander!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to see they are doing great!


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

those red bellies have an awesome FLAME!!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

congratulations, I see that you can play as if nothing had nattereri!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice fish and set up


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

salvo85 said:


> congratulations, I see that you can play as if nothing had nattereri!


Hilarious!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Weren't you asking about RBP with flames the other day Bruner?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Weren't you asking about RBP with flames the other day Bruner?


Yep sure was.part of the reason why I was asking Alexanders buddy(piranha fan mne) to post pics of his rbp in his bme thread. Both these guys have beautiful rbp & in eastern Europe where they aren't easy to come by.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Those were my babies, that Piranha Fan MNE. As you can see on the pictures, they are high quality 
Few years ago I prayed to God for a successful spawning. Now I'm playing with them








Do you wanna spawn? Ok, let there be spawn


















Special tnx to my friend, Bruner 247


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

I wasn't on this site for a certain period in cause of some big changes in my life! 
Here are the pics of my tank just before I sold it for $1500. The reason is that in next month I will move to NYC, NY, USA. 
So I hope someone will help me about where to find fish (caribas, red belly piranhas) and also where to find a tank to buy. Enjoy the pics...
































































That's all...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

freakin awesome dude....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Your tank has got to be the best tank I have ever seen. I can only dream that my tank will look like that! You are a master at what you do.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well...thank you guys







but this is not my tank from March 22. I moved to NYC,USA and I don't live in Belgrade,Serbia anymore. I sold my tank to one guy from Belgrade. At least we are in contact and fish are good.


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

very good photos and nice setup


----------

